# 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had this one circled on the calendar. Any idea if this will be released in 4K?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Not as of yet

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice review Mike. I will watch this one as it sounds like the sound track is pretty special. I don't know how well I'll enjoy it though knowing in the back of my head how the politicians failed our military as well as civilians.

Which is exactly why Donald Trump is doing so well. I can't wait for the debate as I know he will be asking about this as well as many more "examples!" These were real people, not just blips on a screen.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Not as of yet Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 Well that stinks! You would think the studios would be pushing the format. I was wanting to buy this one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Nice review Mike. I will watch this one as it sounds like the sound track is pretty special. I don't know how well I'll enjoy it though knowing in the back of my head how the politicians failed our military as well as civilians.
> 
> Which is exactly why Donald Trump is doing so well. I can't wait for the debate as I know he will be asking about this as well as many more "examples!" These were real people, not just blips on a screen.



Like "Lone Survivor" it was a rough movie to watch at times. However Michael Bay has that innate ability to make it almost enjoyable and uplifting at the same time, especially watching the camaraderie of the GSR team


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

That was a powerful movie, on all fronts. ...A real sound assault. 

Funny that Paramount didn't release it on UHD (4K - HDR).


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah they hadn't released any UHD movies at that point. the first ones they did were a few weeks later with "Star Trek 2009" and "Star Trek: Into Darkness"


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

They go where the money is...Star Trek. And I've read they did a good job with them two.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

that they did, I reviewed them and they were stunning. full upgrade to Atmos and everything


----------

